# Garinda Galpara Galconda Garala



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone sail on any of these? If so can you remember what model the receivers were?


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a pic...


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

No-one?


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Endure,
They are a pair of IMRC R700M's. I had one of these on L&H's Boswell and it had a tendency to drift a little but otherwise not a bad general purpose Rx. In my opinion built down to a price for shipowners who wouldn't pay for the usual ITT 3020 or 3030 supplied with IMRC stations in the 80's.
Kevin,


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

See www.radiomuseum.org/r/internatma_receiver_r700m.html


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

Cheers Kevin. Yes I always thought that they felt a little cheap - not as good as the Mackays.


----------

